# 3DS A button isn't working



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 24, 2013)

A couple of days ago, I was playing X, and the A button suddenly stopped responding. Sometimes it responds, usually a bit after I turn on the console, but it stops working eventually. I really need help, since I'm on a Battle Maison run and I don't want to lose it. I've checked the Nintendo website, and it doesn't say anything. What could have caused it?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 24, 2013)

There is an option to use the L button as an A button, iirc


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 24, 2013)

Really? Thanks VM!


----------

